# על פריצה וריקנות



## Olga1986 (8/12/12)

על פריצה וריקנות 
פרצו לדירה שלנו אתמול בלילה. פרצו זה ניסוח לקוני למצב בו נכנסים לתוך הקישקעס שלך, מחוללים צונאמי בעמקי הכבד, הופכים את הקיבה, מבלגנים את הריאות ומחטטים בלב.  

גנבו כל מה שניתן היה לגנוב: מחשבים, טאבלטים ותכשיטים, בראשם טבעות הנישואים שלנו, שרק לפני מספר ימים התגאתי בהן בשרשור הטבעות שהיה כאן. לקחו כל דבר בעל ערך- כספי או סנטימנטלי שהיה לי. החל בשעון יקר שאח שלי קנה לי ליום ההולדת ה-25 ועד לטבעת פלסטיק בצורת חתול שליוותה אותי כל הילדות. 
לפני כשנתיים פרצו לבית הוריי וגנבו משם כספת, בה היו תכשיטים של שתי הסבתות, שנפטרו. הדבר היחיד שניצל היה פריט שהיה אצלי- אך כעת גם הוא אבד. לא נשארה לי שום מורשת חומרית להעביר הלאה. אין לי אפילו אפשרות להתנצל בפני הסבתות שלי, ששמרו בקנאות על המעט שהיה להן. פריטים ששרדו מלחמות ועוני.

אני עצובה, אבל המצב היה גרוע יותר אלמלא שני הגברים בחיים שלי- אבא ובן הזוג. יצורים מופלאים, שטופי חוש הומור וחכמת חיים. לאחר שהמשטרה הלכה, בן הזוג שלי התישב על המיטה, בליבת ערימה בלתי נגמרת של בגדים, שהושלכו מהארון לריצפה. הוא הרים מכנסיים מכוערים שבצבצו ואמר בשלווה סטואית: "אוף, למה הם לא לקחו גם אותם". סיפרתי להורים שלי על הפריצה עוד באותו הלילה. –אבא: "יופי, גם ככה טבעת הנישואים שלך הייתה מכוערת".


----------



## Bobbachka (8/12/12)

OMG זה נורא!!! 
אם יש משהו שאני מפחדת ממנו בחיים האלה זה גניבות- ולא בגלל הערך הכספי של הדברים, אלא בדיוק בגלל אותה תחושת גועל שמתעוררת.





אין לי מילים לנחם אותך, רק לאחל שזכרון החפצים יקרי הערך ישאר בליבכם ובמהרה תצברו חפצי ערך (רגשי כמובן) אחרים, חשובים לא פחות.

ואם אפשר להתייחס לפרקטיקה- כיצד התרחשה הפריצה? מתי ביום? כמה זמן לא הייתם בבית? ומה הייתם עושים אחרת בדיעבד...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כמו שאמרתי, אין דבר שמזעזע אותי יותר מפריצות וגניבות.


----------



## Olga1986 (8/12/12)

תודה + תובנות קטנות 
יצאנו מהבית לארוחת שישי בשעה 18:00. חזרנו ב- 22:00.
הדירה כולה מסורגת, אבל אנחנו גרים בקומת קרקע. כפי שאפשר לראות בתמונה- חתכו את אחד המוטות+ 2 קישוטי מתכת שחיברו בינהם.
לשמחתי, התעקשתי לפני פחות משנה לעשות ביטוח דירה. כמובן שעשינו משהו מינימאלי יחסית, אבל זה עדיין מנחם שנקבל פיצוי כלשהו.

מסקנות:
1. למרות שבמקרה שלי זה לא עזר- להתקין סורגים. זה יקר וזה לא אסתטי, אבל זה עוזר המון לתחושת הביטחון האישי וגם משמש בכל זאת להרתעה.
2. ביטוח דירה! חוסר האונים במצבים האלה פשוט מתסכל. לא די בכך שמישהו חודר לך לפרטיות ברמה מחלחלת, אתה גם מוצא את עצמך בלי נחמה.
3. אזעקה. אני חושבת שאם הייתה לנו- זה היה עוזר, גם אם היו מחליטים להיכנס ולברוח לפני שהמוקד היה מגיע, הם לא היו מספיקים לעשות את הנזק שעשו.


----------



## orperel (9/12/12)

סיפור מוכר  
היי,

משתתף בצערך.. מכיר מאוד את ההרגשה.

לנו פרצו לפני החתונה, גנבו כרגיל - מחשב, LCD, תכשיטים, במקרה גם את טבעת האירוסין של אשתי 

באמת ההפסד הגדול פה הוא לא הכסף אלא הערך הסנטימנטלי של הדברים - תכשיטים מיוחדים, תמונות שלא יחזרו מהמחשב.

לא בטוח שאזעקה מרתיעה את הגנבים - היום הם יודעים בקלות רבה איך לנטרל כל מערכת.

סורגים בהחלט נותנים תחושת ביטחון.

לאחר הפריצה שהייתה לנו - התקנתי סורגים, מצלמות אבטחה, אימצנו כלב שעושה עבודה טובה - אבל בשורה התחתונה הפחד עדיין קיים, רק אחרי שפורצים לבית שלך אתה מבין מה זה - יש לזה תחושה מפחידה של חדירה לפרטיות ותחושת ביטחון שלעולם לא תחזור להיות כשהייתה.

הטיפים שלי הם:

1. תעשו את כל המאמצים כדי להקשות על הפורצים ככל שניתן (אזעקה, סורגים, מצלמות/מצלמות דמה, כלב...) - ככל שתקשו יותר כך הם יעדיפו לפרוץ לשכן ולא לכם - עצוב אך זאת המציאות.

2. תעשו גיבוי לכל המסמכים במחשב באיזה אתר שמאחסן קבצים - שווה השקעה של כמה עשרות שקלים בשנה - כי גיבוי חיצוני אפשר לגנוב - מניסיון 

ובנימה אופטימית,

שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב וכמה שיותר מהר תשכחו מזה...

אור.


----------



## Olga1986 (9/12/12)

תודה! 
אפשר לשאול איזה סוג של מצלמות שמתם? במעגל סגור? אם יש משהו שאתה ממליץ, אשמח לדעת.


----------



## orperel (9/12/12)

מצלמות אבטחה 
אני התקנתי במעגל סגור.

אבל אני ממליץ לך על התקנה של מצלמה אלחוטית שעובדת על WIFI.

פחות מסובך. וכמובן אפשר לנייד אותן ממקום למקום. ייש הרבה שמאפשרות צפייה דרך האייפון..

חוץ ממצלמות אפשר להתקין פרוז'קטור קטן בכל קיר חיצוני של הבית, הפרוג'קטור ידלק כשיעבור מישהו לידו. עוד משהו שמוסיף.

בהצלחה!


----------



## bennycom (9/12/12)

אכן, לא נעים 
רק רציתי להוסיף לטיפים של אור שלפעמים גם שלט "זהירות במקום זה מותקנות מצלמות אבטחה..."  עושה את העבודה


----------



## Dodo the tiger (10/12/12)

שלא נדע, לא יכול לתאר לעצמי 
בתור מי שגר בקיבוץ, תופעות כאלו לא כל כך שכיחות, אך יש תקופות שהן כן. היה לנו גנב מבחוץ שהתחבב על אנשים והיה גונב מהם כסף, ניידים ופריטים קטנים. בסוף הוא נתפס. אחד אחר גם נתפס ובוצע בו לינץ' על ידי יוצאי יחידות מובחרות, הזעקות שלו לא ממש חלחלו לרגשותיי, אך אני גם לא חושב שהוא למד את הלקח.
זה בהחלט לא נעים שחודרים כך לתוך הפרטיות וגונבים דברים בעלי ערכים סנטימנטלים. 

):


----------



## men1005 (10/12/12)

תתיעצי אם סוכן הביטוח דחוף 
שלא תיפלי למצב הקרוי תת ביטוח ולא תקבלי פיצוי.


----------



## Mitmit101 (8/12/12)

אוי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
צר לי לשמוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אין דבר יותר נוראי מזה.. הרגשת הגועל שלך מזה מאד מובנת
זה ממש גורם לגועל לחשוב שנגעו לך בדברים..
מאחלת לכם שתמצאו לכם נחמה בדברים אחרים
ואולי לנסות למצוא במצב הזה את הדברים החשובים ולראות דברים חיובים כמו זה שאתם ביחד וחס וחלילה לא פרצו לכם באמצע הלילה והגנב היה חמוש וכ׳ו .. אולי זה מפגר להגיד אבל זה די חשוב.. 
גם להורים שלי פרצו את הבית שהם היו בחו״ל גנבו לאימא שלי את כל התכשיטים חוץ ממה שהיה עליה בחו״ל :/
מאחלת לגנבים שילך להם לתרופות הכסף ..


----------



## ZimmerTLV (8/12/12)

ניחומים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני שולחת לך ניחומים. זה אחד הדברים המתסכלים ביותר שקיימים, חוסר האונים הזה, מישהו הרשה לעצמו להיכנס למקום שחשבת שהוא בטוח והוא רק שלח. 

לנו פרצו כשגרנו בקרקע מסורג, כשחבר שלי היה בחו"ל ולקחתי את זה מאוד קשה, הרבה יותר קשה ממה שהעלתי על דעתי... ממש ברמה שהייתי צריכה עזרה. חודשים לא יכולתי להיות לבד בבית אפילו בשעות היום ועד היום אני לא יכולה לישון לבד בבית. 
מה שאמרו לי בזמנו היה שהתגובה שלי כזו קשה דווקא בגלל שלא לקחתי את זה בחשבון כחלק מהחיים, זה משהו שקורה. 
אבל התכוונתי לנחם, אז כל הכבוד לבן זוגך ובאמת תקחו את זה בקלות כחלק מבאס מהחיים ותתחדשו בדברים חדשים ויפים במקום (כמובן שאת הערך אי אפשר להחליף וזה כואב). 
והלוואי שלא נדע אף פעם שוב


----------



## Olga1986 (9/12/12)

אחרי הפריצה הראשונה שהייתה אצל ההורים שלי... 
הייתי מתעוררת כל כמה שעות כי היה נדמה לי שאני שומעת רעש. אני מניחה שזה קרה כי באותה פריצה ראשונה אני הייתי בבית. באמצע הלילה שמעתי רעשים מהחדר הסמוך וההורים שלי היו בחו"ל. צעקתי "מי שם?" וראיתי צללית בורחת. מתוך שינה התחלתי לרדוף אחרי הפורץ. הוא נבהל (מהמראה שלי בפיג'מה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), זרק את כל מה שהספיק לקחת וברח. בדיעבד הבנתי שהוא החזיק ביד שלו תיקים שהיו בחדר שבו ישנתי.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (9/12/12)

אלוהים אדירים 
הרגת אותי עכשיו. זה הסיוט הכי גדול שלי. 
כל הכבוד לך- את גיבורה ואני מעריצה אותך שהצלחת לחזור לשגרה אחרי זה. 
כשהיו לנו מסיבות רווקים רווקות, הוא אמר לי שלא יחזור ובסוף חזר בלי להגיד בארבע לפנות בוקר ואני התחלתי לצרוח "מי זה?" כי היו רעשים וצלליות. כמעט חטפתי התקף לב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מאז אני שוב לא ישנה לילה שלם. ואת היית לבד בבית! כל הכבוד לך בחיי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/12/12)

איזה מבאס. להורים של בעלי פרצו לפני כמה זמן וזה היה מאד טראומטי עבורם, במיוחד בגלל שהפורצים לקחו תכשיטים של הסבתא - והם היו בערך הדבר האחרון שהיא השאירה. 
אני שוקלת גם לעשות לנו ביטוח תכולה לדירה- משהו מינימלי שיכסה את המעט שיש לנו. אני בהחלט אברר על זה.


----------



## אליקו מזליקו (8/12/12)

תחושה נוראית 
בראש השנה לפני 12 שנה, עוד כשגרתי אצל הוריי נסענו לסבא וסבתא שלי, כמעט כל השכנים שלי נסעו (מדובר בבתים פרטיים שסמוכים ליער) והייתה לי 
תחושה כבדה. כשחזרנו לבית הכל היה בסדר והרגשתי מוזר, כאילו שזה לא מסתדר לי שהכל בסדר. 
בסביבות 1 בלילה דפקו בדלת, בתמימותי חשבתי שמדובר בילדים משועממים. כשפתחנו את הדלת הסתבר שכמעט לכל השכנים שלי פרצו לבית, אצלנו גם ניסו,
כנראה שברגע שהרימו את התריס ראו את הקיבורד של האזעקה והמשיכו לשאר הבתים שהיו ללא אזעקה.
יום אחרי החג מתקני האזעקות שמחו, כל אותם שכנים רצו להתקין אחת כזו...

אני זוכר את התחושה הזו, עצם זה שמישהו זר רצה להכנס אלינו הביתה...


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (9/12/12)

מצטערת כל כך =\ 
מבינה את התחושות שלך ומצטערת שאת עוברת את זה. מזל שיש מי שעוזר עם קצת הומור ומזל באמת שיש ביטוח. לפחות זה.

הבית של ההורים שלי הוא קרקע וגובל בחורשה ולכן פרצו פה כמה וכמה פעמים, או לפחות ניסו. בפעם האחרונה אחי קלט את הבחור מנסה להיכנס מהחלון וצעק עליו והוא ברח...

גם לאמא שלי גנבו תכשיטים עם ערך סנטימנטלי וזה עצוב נורא. 

יצא לי לפני כמה שנים להתלוות לשוטרים לבית מעט אחרי שפרצו אליו, הבעלים אפילו לא היו שם ורק לראות את הדירה ככה...זה גרם לבטן שלי להתהפך אז ברור לי שלא הייתי מגיבה טוב אילו זה היה הבית שלי.

מאחלת לכם לעבור את זה בשלום ושלא תצטרכו להיתקל בהתמודדות הזו שוב


----------



## yael rosen (9/12/12)

זה נורא 
אבל אין לך מושג כמה צחקתי עכשיו מול המחשב כשתארת את התגובה של אבא שלך - איזה מלך!
אין משהו שאוכל להגיד ויקל על הכאב שבפרידה מחפצים יקרים..
גם אם אומר לך שהם רק חפצים, שמהות החיים היא באנשים שסביבכם, זה לא יעזור, ואני מבינה נורא.
זאת תחושה כואבת שמישהו חדר למקום הפרטי, נגע בבפנים שלכם, חילל משהו..

אוף!


----------



## arapax (9/12/12)

זו באמת תחושה מגעילה 
אין מה לומר כדי לנחם, בעיקר כשלקחו דברים שאין להם תחליף. 
מה שכן, אני רואה שירשת את חוש ההומור של אבא...


----------



## אביה המואביה (9/12/12)

אני ממש מבינה... ההרגשה היא איומה.. 
לפחות יש סביבך באמת אנשים תומכים ומבינים.. זה גם חשוב..


----------



## Olga1986 (9/12/12)

תודה לכולם על האמפתיה והעצות! 
השמאי בדיוק הלך. מקווה שהסיפור הזה מאחוריי


----------



## יעלי9 (11/12/12)

עוד עצה, אבל לא שימושית 
מבינה אותך כ"כ, ולצערי גם מזדהה כי גם לי נגנבו תכשיטים שאין להם תחליף ואין להם מחיר.
מה שבחרתי לעשות, מעבר לעניינים המעשיים הוא מצד אחד למדר את הרגשות, כדי שהצער לא ישתלט עלי. (אני מאד טובה בלהכניס את הרגשות לקופסא, לשים בצד ולפתוח רק כשהכל כבר פחות סוער).
זה אולי לא מתאים לכל אחד. 

אבל מה שכן רציתי להמליץ עליו הוא לשבת עם עצמך בשקט ולנסות להיזכר בתכשיטים שאינם, קצת כמו שמספרים למשטרה או לביטוח.אלו זכרונות שנשארים איתי ואולי לא אוכל להעביר אותם הלאה בירושה אבל לפחות התכשיטים והסנטימנטים הכרוכים בהם, לא נעלמים אלא הופכים לזיכרון נעים.


----------

